# Refridge Not Coming On



## pebbles (Jun 13, 2007)

I tried turning on our refridge today in our 2005 26RS for the first time of the season and the light came on for the Auto setting for electric. I left the trailer for a few minutes came back to check on it and the lights were off and will not come back on. 
It will not work on electric or gas.
I changed the 15 amp fuse at the fuse box to see if that was the problem and still nothing, also tried changing the 5 amp and 3 amp fuse in the refridge compartment to see if one of those were bad and still nothing. I also tightened all of the electrical connections that I could but the refridge will still not come on at all.

Any suggestions on what to check or what the problem might be of why it came on and then went off, but will not come back on?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Do you have power at the 120 vac outlet in the back of the fridge? Your GFI (in the bathroom) may have tripped so check it.

The fact that no lights come on indicate that it is most likely a 12 vdc issue but need to check the 120 vac just to make sure.


----------



## pebbles (Jun 13, 2007)

CamperAndy said:


> Do you have power at the 120 vac outlet in the back of the fridge? Your GFI (in the bathroom) may have tripped so check it.
> 
> The fact that no lights come on indicate that it is most likely a 12 vdc issue but need to check the 120 vac just to make sure.


Thanks for the info.

I checked the 120 outlet in the back of the fridge and I am getting power there. I also checked the bathroom GFI and that was ok too, not tripped.

What do I do for a 12vdc issue???


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Okay the 120 is good. Now to do the easy check for 12 vdc. Open the door, does the light come on?? If it does then you have 12 vdc to the fridge. The bad new is then it is most likely a control board failure and they run about $100 to $150. You can replace it yourself in 15 minutes. Do not replace it with a Dometic board, replace it with a Dinosaur brand board.


----------



## pebbles (Jun 13, 2007)

CamperAndy said:


> Okay the 120 is good. Now to do the easy check for 12 vdc. Open the door, does the light come on?? If it does then you have 12 vdc to the fridge. The bad new is then it is most likely a control board failure and they run about $100 to $150. You can replace it yourself in 15 minutes. Do not replace it with a Dometic board, replace it with a Dinosaur brand board.


Okay Thanks. 
The light does NOT come on(could be a bulb, did not try), but I tested the 12 vdc coming to the back of the fridge, and I am getting the full 12 vdc back their. Plus everything else is working in the trailer from the battery, if that makes any difference. Do you still think it is the board? Should I just get a new one and change it out and hope that is what the problem is? or can you think of anything else that could be wrong? 
I also want to mention when I pull the 15 amp at the fuse box, the red LED light comes on ath the panel, if that means anything?

Thanks for all of your help.


----------

